# Soft Square Bottles For Reos



## johan

Order from: http://www.importitall.co.za/Travel-Plastic-Spice-Sauce-Bottle-11pcs-3515-ap-B0042IW8YM.html

Included: 4 x 6ml, 4 x 9ml & 3 x funny rectangular bottles (pictures on Reo mail thread of package)

Lead Time: Date of order June 30'th, received July 22'nd

Price: R118 + R59 shipping to door.

Knowledge base at Ecf forum (59 pages ): http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/559849-square-bottles.html

From LEFT to RIGHT: standard Reo bottle, 9ml square bottle (for standard Reo) & 6ml square bottle (for Reo mini & Older Woodvils)



How I did it: First find centre of red cap and drill small pilot hole by hand (or use a centre punch)



Reo feed pipe outer diameter (OD): 3/16" ≅ 4.7mm



I choose a 4mm diameter drill bit and drill hole in cap by hand (if you use a Dremel, drill at slow speed and keep the drill angle at 90°). PS: the plastic is soft.



Moisten the feed tube and push through cap and test for any leakage. Note: not necessary to use o-ring as cap seals very well on bottle:



9ml Square bottle fits nice and snug inside the standard Reo and according to posts on Ecf forum same with 6ml square bottle in Reo Mini and Woodvils:






Comments:

On first couple of times I severely over-squonked due to the softness of the PE (Poly-ethelyne) square bottles.
Apart from the benefit of "soft" squonking you increase 3ml of juice capacity per fill.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## devdev

Nice and clean @johan

Thanks for the post and information. I think I am going to need to pull the trigger on these little guys.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely and very well explained ohm @johan!
Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483

And just maybe enough space for a sx350 behind the tube? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks @johan! This will come in quite handy because I got a parcel today as well!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

crack2483 said:


> And just maybe enough space for a sx350 behind the tube?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
Yes for those that need a thing like that


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @johan! This will come in quite handy because I got a parcel today as well!
> 
> View attachment 8434


 
SNAP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Thanks Ω @johan ! I will be ordering, like the sound of an extra 3ml coupled with easier squonking 

Did you use the tubes from Reosmods or did you get locally? Reason I ask is my Red Sky Cruiser is difficult to squonk, it uses a Reo bottle but has a different setup with tubes. See pic below.


----------



## Rob Fisher

capetocuba said:


> Did you use the tubes from Reosmods or did you get locally? Reason I ask is my Red Sky Cruiser is difficult to squonk, it uses a Reo bottle but has a different setup with tubes.


 
That's what I found difficult with it!!!!!!!!!!! I couldn't put my finger on it... bingo! 

Actually good point... why not just use the REO bottle and tube?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

capetocuba said:


> Thanks Ω @johan ! I will be ordering, like the sound of an extra 3ml coupled with easier squonking
> 
> Did you use the tubes from Reosmods or did you get locally? Reason I ask is my Red Sky Cruiser is difficult to squonk, it uses a Reo bottle but has a different setup with tubes. See pic below.
> 
> View attachment 8436


 
I used the tubes that came with my Reo - locally you can get any size silicone tube from Carlin Medical Extrusions: http://www.carlinmedical.co.za/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Awesome tutorial @johan. Thank you very much.


----------



## Andre

capetocuba said:


> Thanks Ω @johan ! I will be ordering, like the sound of an extra 3ml coupled with easier squonking
> 
> Did you use the tubes from Reosmods or did you get locally? Reason I ask is my Red Sky Cruiser is difficult to squonk, it uses a Reo bottle but has a different setup with tubes. See pic below.
> 
> View attachment 8436


Are there guys near you that put in sub ohm kits. They should have old caps with tubes around. If not, I can post you when I visit the post office in the town next door again?


----------



## capetocuba

Andre said:


> Are there guys near you that put in sub ohm kits. They should have old caps with tubes around. If not, I can post you when I visit the post office in the town next door again?


Thanks for offer @Andre ! I don't know anybody who has a sub ohm kit. I'm sure @Gazzacpt or @Cape vaping supplies could help me. Would love to take you up on your offer of the kit . Please let me know the cost.


----------



## vaalboy

Another lekker post @johan 

I could easily live with an extra 3ml capacity.


----------



## Andre

capetocuba said:


> Thanks for offer @Andre ! I don't know anybody who has a sub ohm kit. I'm sure @Gazzacpt or @Cape vaping supplies could help me. Would love to take you up on your offer of the kit . Please let me know the cost.


No, it not a kit, just used tube and cap it goes through to maybe use on your wood mod. No costs, just PM me your full names and postal address.


----------



## The Golf

Any chance someone would like to bring 6ml square bottles in. Pwwwweeeeeeezzzzz. While we on these bottle, do you perhase have the measurements of the bottle, lets say are they thinner than a 18650 battery


----------



## johan

The Golf said:


> Any chance someone would like to bring 6ml square bottles in. Pwwwweeeeeeezzzzz. While we on these bottle, do you perhase have the measurements of the bottle, lets say are they thinner than a 18650 battery


You can only "bring in" if you buy on eBay. Those were bought at a local company (see link in 1'st post). Amazon doesn't ship them to SA.


----------



## johan

The Golf said:


> Any chance someone would like to bring 6ml square bottles in. Pwwwweeeeeeezzzzz. While we on these bottle, do you perhase have the measurements of the bottle, lets say are they thinner than a 18650 battery


You can only "bring in" if you buy on eBay. Those were bought at a local company (see link in 1'st post). Amazon doesn't ship them to SA.


----------



## Yiannaki

9mls and easier squanking! Sounds awesome @johan 
Thanks for sharing!

PS @Rob Fisher, I just love the packaging for those bottles 

I wonder what it actually says on there?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> PS @Rob Fisher, I just love the packaging for those bottles
> 
> I wonder what it actually says on there?


 
It's Japanese for REO replacement Bottles!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

Yiannaki said:


> 9mls and easier squanking! Sounds awesome @johan
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> PS @Rob Fisher, I just love the packaging for those bottles
> 
> I wonder what it actually says on there?


We need some Japanese translation for that, only thing that's clear is PE (poly-ethylene).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Thanks for posting this excellent find @johan, I will need to get my grubby paws on these asap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

johan said:


> We need some Japanese translation for that, only thing that's clear is PE (poly-ethylene).





Rob Fisher said:


> It's Japanese for REO replacement Bottles!


I'm thinking something along the lines of 
"Is your 6 ml bottle getting you down?
Are your fingers sore from squonking? 

Introducing new reo 9ml replacement bottles!"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Here's another good idea






_All Credit to: _Quigsworth over at ECF


_There is yet another little trick you can do to gain you just a bit more juice, and also may help seal the tube to the cap better if you have a questionable cap hole...this is the 15ml bottle in my "Russian Tractor" Grand, insert enough of the tube through the cap till there's about a 1/4" of tube that will be inside the bottle, the red pipe is from a can of WD40 (unused duh )...it's a nice tight fit in the feed tube hole and takes up a lot less real estate than the thick feed tube material...you may actually gain another ml._

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## capetocuba

johan said:


> I used the tubes that came with my Reo - locally you can get any size silicone tube from Carlin Medical Extrusions: http://www.carlinmedical.co.za/


Thanks again, just mailed them, waiting on a reply to see if they would supply me a metre.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@TylerD, regarding the square 6ml soft bottle for the Reo Mini

I moved this post to here since I was hijacking the show us your REO pics thread.

I have found that the Reo Mini batteries generally last me the whole 3ml bottle, which I estimate I fill to about 2.6 ml.
When my bottle is finished, my battery normally reads around 3.7V.
So bottle refill and battery change at the same time.

I have a few questions if I may

- How many ml of the 6ml bottle do you vape before you need to change the batt?
- Do you fill with the full 6ml?
- The way you have connected it up, can you screw in the original 3ml bottle if you want to, or must you then continue using the bigger bottle?


----------



## johan

@Silver while you wait on TylerD's answer I might be able to explain your last question. When I fit the square 9ml bottle in the Grand, I first remove the original bottle cap from the silicone feed tube, push in the red cap from the square bottle - to fit the original bottle its just a matter of changing caps. The square bottle cap doesn't need an o-ring as it seals extremely well. The only problem I've experienced was over-squonking due to the little pressure required as the square bottles are made from very soft Poly-ethylene.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Anyone know where I can source some of these?

Locally I mean


----------



## johan

MurderDoll said:


> Anyone know where I can source some of these?
> 
> Locally I mean


 
Got them locally from: http://www.importitall.co.za/Travel-Plastic-Spice-Sauce-Bottle-11pcs-3515-ap-B0042IW8YM.html


----------



## johan

@Silver it works viz-a-vie exactly the same on Reo mini - see this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/soft-square-bottles-for-reos.3852/#post-86887

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba

You need patience as I paid and ordered on 22 July. On Friday I received a mail with the following ...

Thank you for shopping at Import It All.
This e-mail is to let you know that your order status has been updated.
Arrived at International Offices
Your order has arrived at our International Offices, and is currently being despatched to SA. Once your order arrives in SA, we will update your order accordingly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

As some of you may know I'm not the best MacGyver around and am much more into instant gratification so the thought of me doing a bottle conversion wasn't high on my agenda... but after having been out on the boat all day fishing for three days and having to add juice in the howling wind has spurned me onto doing the conversion.

I bought a cheap small set of files from Builders warehouse because one of them is a thin round one and I thought that would be the easiest... as it turn out it was... stabbed the file into the little red lid and then proceeded to file slowly making the hold bigger all the time. Thread the tube and at the same time I undid the delrin cover and maintained the firing button that appeared to have a bit of build up if stuff... resecured the tube with a small dab of superglue careful to keep the glue away from any juice surfaces... the tube has been coming off while I have been fishing with the resultant mess and loss of juice that was more than a little irritating... the result was that I had to use my Nautilus Mini for the last day... OMG that has a small tank and had to refill a LOT! Next time I will take a couple of REO's with just in case.




What a neat job! So Erica the original REO has had a full maintenance service, a new 9ml bottle (I still can't believe the bottle holds that much more! They look almost the same size... now I want a taller square bottle because that could happily hold 15-18 mls!

I also built a new coil (1,18Ω) on the 2014 Cyclone... this turned into a bit of an exercise and I had to redo the coil 4 times because screwing the screw tight broke the one leg 3 times! The quality of the Cyclones has certainly deteriorated between version 1 and version 2! I just hope the ones ordered direct from the Philippines are spot on otherwise I'm going to be more than a little tense!

So Erica is all shiny, clean and converted!
And the system works!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## johan

Great job there MacGyver aka @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Keyaam

Can we not get demco to make the bottles for us? I know they supply quite a few vendors with juice bottles


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> @Silver while you wait on TylerD's answer I might be able to explain your last question. When I fit the square 9ml bottle in the Grand, I first remove the original bottle cap from the silicone feed tube, push in the red cap from the square bottle - to fit the original bottle its just a matter of changing caps. The square bottle cap doesn't need an o-ring as it seals extremely well. The only problem I've experienced was over-squonking due to the little pressure required as the square bottles are made from very soft Poly-ethylene.


 
Thanks @johan - much appreciated...


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> As some of you may know I'm not the best MacGyver around and am much more into instant gratification so the thought of me doing a bottle conversion wasn't high on my agenda... but after having been out on the boat all day fishing for three days and having to add juice in the howling wind has spurned me onto doing the conversion.
> 
> I bought a cheap small set of files from Builders warehouse because one of them is a thin round one and I thought that would be the easiest... as it turn out it was... stabbed the file into the little red lid and then proceeded to file slowly making the hold bigger all the time. Thread the tube and at the same time I undid the delrin cover and maintained the firing button that appeared to have a bit of build up if stuff... resecured the tube with a small dab of superglue careful to keep the glue away from any juice surfaces... the tube has been coming off while I have been fishing with the resultant mess and loss of juice that was more than a little irritating... the result was that I had to use my Nautilus Mini for the last day... OMG that has a small tank and had to refill a LOT! Next time I will take a couple of REO's with just in case.
> 
> View attachment 9524
> 
> 
> What a neat job! So Erica the original REO has had a full maintenance service, a new 9ml bottle (I still can't believe the bottle holds that much more! They look almost the same size... now I want a taller square bottle because that could happily hold 15-18 mls!
> 
> I also built a new coil (1,18Ω) on the 2014 Cyclone... this turned into a bit of an exercise and I had to redo the coil 4 times because screwing the screw tight broke the one leg 3 times! The quality of the Cyclones has certainly deteriorated between version 1 and version 2! I just hope the ones ordered direct from the Philippines are spot on otherwise I'm going to be more than a little tense!
> 
> So Erica is all shiny, clean and converted!
> And the system works!


 

Impressive work there @Rob Fisher 
Can't believe how small that bottle actually looks in the photo. 
Seems like so much "wasted" space - but just looked at my REO now with the normal bottle and see that it stops at the same point as your square bottle. Its the cap that takes up a lot of space....

Hmmm.... a 15ml bottle sounds interesting - only thing is you'd need at least 3 batteries to go through that. I suppose its much easier to change a battery than refill - especially while fishing on a boat


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Impressive work there @Rob Fisher
> Can't believe how small that bottle actually looks in the photo.
> Seems like so much "wasted" space - but just looked at my REO now with the normal bottle and see that it stops at the same point as your square bottle. Its the cap that takes up a lot of space....
> 
> Hmmm.... a 15ml bottle sounds interesting - only thing is you'd need at least 3 batteries to go through that. I suppose its much easier to change a battery than refill - especially while fishing on a boat


 
Big time Hi Ho! There is so much space... just need to find one tall enough!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Size comparison...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Silver said:


> @TylerD, regarding the square 6ml soft bottle for the Reo Mini
> 
> I moved this post to here since I was hijacking the show us your REO pics thread.
> 
> I have found that the Reo Mini batteries generally last me the whole 3ml bottle, which I estimate I fill to about 2.6 ml.
> When my bottle is finished, my battery normally reads around 3.7V.
> So bottle refill and battery change at the same time.
> 
> I have a few questions if I may
> 
> - How many ml of the 6ml bottle do you vape before you need to change the batt?
> - Do you fill with the full 6ml?
> - The way you have connected it up, can you screw in the original 3ml bottle if you want to, or must you then continue using the bigger bottle?


1. Same as the 3ml bottle. Wont be using these bottles always. It's easier to just pop a new batt in than filling the bottle as well. I will probably be using it on long days.
2.I leave a bit of space for the pipe displacement.
3.Yes. You just put the old cap back and your good to go. No modding.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Ok, many thanks @TylerD 
Seems like a great solution for a longer day as you say

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba

That was easy!  Thanks again all

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Morne

If any Reo Grand owners are not using the small Reo Mini bottles, please let me know. I will buy them from you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Morne said:


> If any Reo Grand owners are not using the small Reo Mini bottles, please let me know. I will buy them from you.


Cool, I have just asked a mate, waiting on his reply, otherwise you have first dibs!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Morne

Thank you @capetocuba

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

capetocuba said:


> That was easy!  Thanks again all
> 
> View attachment 9581


 
Nice 9ml of juice! Just one tip: cut the silicone tube (end that sits inside juice bottle) at 45 degree angle to prevent potential "dead" squonking.


----------



## capetocuba

johan said:


> Nice 9ml of juice! Just one tip: cut the silicone tube (end that sits inside juice bottle) at 45 degree angle to prevent potential "dead" squonking.


Thanks Ω @johan , I have already cut a "V" into the end of the tube. Was shown that on day one!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

capetocuba said:


> Thanks Ω @johan , I have already cut a "V" into the end of the tube. Was shown that on day one!


 
Apologies, memory exercise for me for the rest of the week

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba

johan said:


> Apologies, memory exercise for me for the rest of the week
> 
> View attachment 9584


Did you hear that I joined the CRAFT society many years ago. I can tell you the meaning if you can't figure that out


----------



## johan

capetocuba said:


> Did you hear that I joined the CRAFT society many years ago. I can tell you the meaning if you can't figure that out


 
The word "CRAFT" forms part of one of my business's names, but please tell me your meaning?


----------



## capetocuba

johan said:


> The word "CRAFT" forms part of one of my business's names, but please tell me your meaning?


Can't Remember A F___ing Thing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

capetocuba said:


> Can't Remember A F___ing Thing!


 
LOL, now I have to de-register that company name!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba

johan said:


> LOL, now I have to de-register that company name!


Well at least you will giggle every time you mention your company name to somebody!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam

Anyone willing to spare a square bottle for the reo mini?


----------



## zadiac

I don't mind the round bottles. That's why I ordered some 10ml bottles that's the same width. Wish I could get 20ml bottles that's the same width, but I couldn't


----------



## Marzuq

iKeyaam said:


> Anyone willing to spare a square bottle for the reo mini?



id like some too...


----------



## Heckers

I was just thinking about these bottles too.
I actually dont mind the round bottles but they are so small and recessed in the mini and damn stiff that i found them hard to squeeze in one hand sometimes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

im with you on that @Heckers 
a slightly softer square bottle will be great


----------

